# Wlliston Cougars



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm just wondering if we have anybody on the site who was up in Weyburn for the girls hockey tournament? We played them on Saturday afternoon and was wondering how they enjoyed the weekend?


----------

